
Vim vs. emacs – minus the religion - wtbob
http://feoh.org/vim-versus-emacs-minus-the-religion.html
======
throwaway2016a
Except Vim can also execute code in a subprocess and print the output, it can
also do debugging via GDB or similar, and it can do things like lint your code
and display the results every time you save.

Thing is, there aren't as many people doing that in vim so it's harder to find
plugins and writing vim plugins is a pain. But I use it every day for some
pretty advanced IDE-level stuff and it works great.

I'm not saying Emacs isn't great. To be honest I don't know it well enough to
say. But I do know Vim is more capable than this article implies.

